# مفاتيح التسجيل لمعظم برامج elite software



## مهندس_حازم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد تنزيل مجموعة البرامج من الموقع 
http://www.elitesoft.com
بعد تنزيل البرنامج على الجهاز 
قم بفتح قائمة help 
ثم من قائمة help اختار about
ثم اختار copy license file
ثم حدد له مكان الملف بعد فك المرفقات
المفاتيح الموجودة خاصة بالبرامج الاتية 
fire ,DUCTSIZING,chvac ,DPIPE, Energy Audit ,ECA,
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الدكة (1 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس سورجي (4 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله يا أخ المهندس حازم


أخوك 
المهندس هكار السورجي


----------



## مهندس سورجي (4 يناير 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز المهندس خالد العسيلي و جزاك الله ألف خير إنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رب يا رب والله فرحتني الله يفرحك يا رب العالمين.


----------



## هانى 2007 (4 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس_حازم (5 يناير 2009)

*شرح البرامج*

ان شاء الله الاقى وقت و انزل الشرح الخاص بهم مبدئيا chvac &duct sizing and fire
و اتمنى اى حد يشاركنى بالمساعدة


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (5 يناير 2009)

thank you ver very very much


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (17 يناير 2009)

أشكرك بشدة يا أخي لكني لا زلت لم أجرب هذه المفاتيح


----------



## sosodeep (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا معلم على هالمجهود الرائع و المتواصل


----------



## mohamed mech (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم و جزاك عنا خير و فى ميزان حسناتك و تسلم ايدك يا جميل


----------



## bobstream (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على جودك


----------



## اشرف اكرم محمود (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بطل 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رعسشم (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ونرجو منك تنزيل الشرح فى اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## afou2d (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا . وبجد تشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا حازم باشا 
تمتجريب كراك fire elite 
والكراك يعمل وكله تمام


----------



## مهندس_حازم (27 يوليو 2009)

والله ربنا يكرمكم انا متشكر اوى
اناكنت وعدتكم انزل الشرح اما ارجع و انا رجعتو بستقر خلاص ولادة البنت بس تتم و ان شاء الله عن قريب يكون فى مفاجاه


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على المجهود الطيب


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (10 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس_حازم قال:


> والله ربنا يكرمكم انا متشكر اوى
> اناكنت وعدتكم انزل الشرح اما ارجع و انا رجعتو بستقر خلاص ولادة البنت بس تتم و ان شاء الله عن قريب يكون فى مفاجاه



يا باشا ربنا يقومهالك بالسلامه ويرزقك بالذرية الصالحه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين على الملف


----------



## mohdw (23 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخوان
نزلت البرنامج و الملحقات و ال ليسنس و اتبعت الخطوات لكن ما في فليدة مين ممكن يساعدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/عادل حسن (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى على هذه المرفقات


----------



## mohdw (24 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخواني الكرام
شكرا جزيلا على المرفقات و جزاكم الله كل خير
قمت باتباع الخطوات و لكن ما زال البرنامج 
demo
تجريبي
fساعدوني رجاء
الكل بقول شكرا شكرا
يعني الكل اشتغل البرنامج معاه 100%
الرجاء المساعدة فانا مضطر على ال 
ductsize chvak
و شكرا


----------



## pboerschlein (6 أكتوبر 2009)

is there a key for manual D Ductsize MDDuct.wef


----------



## pboerschlein (7 أكتوبر 2009)

[quote = pboerschlein; 1301775] is there a key for manual D Ductsize MDDuct.wef [/ quote]
i am looking for the key file to go along with RHVAC so the manual D Ductsize will also unlock


----------



## holom (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذة اول يوم لى معكم فى هذا السايد وانى غاية فى السعادة ان اجد العديد من المهندسين يقدمون هذة المشاركات وانى اشكركم جميعا واتمنى ان تنموا هذة الروح بيننا على المساعدة واعطاء لاى فرد اى مساعدة وانا مهندس تبريد محترف ابتداء من الصيانة والتركيبات الى التصميم وانا مستعد لمعاونة اى مهندس فى اىشىء يمكن ان اكون عون لة عملت فى مصر والسعودية وامريكا والحمد لله اكرمنى الله بخبرة كافية لمساعدة الجميع وشكرا حلمى عيد


----------



## issam.alhiti (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك فيكم وكل عام وانتم بخير.

عصام الهيتي


----------



## abdelrhman.awaad (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهوداتك


----------



## jamal_air (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك تسلم أخي


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (4 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## باسم حسين خضير (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احتاج الى مفتاح برنامج () وجزاكم الله بالف خير مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## باسم حسين خضير (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احتاج الى مفتاح برنامج (spipe) وجزاكم الله بالف خير مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## مهندس_حازم (24 مارس 2010)

*Elite_Software_SPIPE_v2.00.25*

باسم انت طلبك صعب البرنامج ده مجننى من يومه 
بص انا اللى عندى كراك للاصدار اللى فى العنوان 
بس ما عنديش البرنامج بالاصدار ده
لو عند حد يرفعه 
انا هحمله لك فى المرفقات


----------



## فاروق1978 (24 مارس 2010)

أرجوكم عايز نسخة كاملة من برنامج Elite


----------



## مهندس_حازم (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*مفاجأة حلوه برنامج chilled*

الحمد لله حصلت على كراك برنامج hsys
يارب نكمل المجموعه و الاقى كراك خطوط المياه


----------



## تامربهجت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المفاتيح
ومنتظرين الشرح ان شاء الله


----------



## hafez (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*برنامج Spipe*

بارك الله فيك بس ياريت تزودنا بالكراك لبرنامج spipe و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hanisami (9 نوفمبر 2010)

_شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## zanitty (27 نوفمبر 2010)

للمزيد من المفاتيح 
هنا باذن الله 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ug5mc7ttc08r1

و لكنى للاسف فشلت فى الحصول على مفاتيح ل Elite heavent و elite hvac solution و احتاحجهم ضرورى 

هل من مساعده


----------



## hamadalx (27 نوفمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> للمزيد من المفاتيح
> هنا باذن الله
> http://www.mediafire.com/?ug5mc7ttc08r1
> 
> ...


 
زانيتى باشا........ فتحت اللينك بس مفيش حاجة ..... ممكن مش عاملهم شير


----------



## اسحاق لحباكي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

merci freror


----------



## zanitty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> زانيتى باشا........ فتحت اللينك بس مفيش حاجة ..... ممكن مش عاملهم شير


جرب تانى يا حماده معلش


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا رجاله


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 أغسطس 2011)

*أخي العزيز ممكن يتم الرفع الكراك + elite.software.ductsize (جملة واحدة) مرة اخراى على 4shared

لان نسخة البرنامج تتغير بستمرار في الموقع المدكور

مشكور .... جدا*


----------



## اشرف محيسن محمد (25 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت يا شباب حد يشرح برنامج hap


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (28 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## baraa harith (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الباري كل خير


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

ارجو من الجميع ان نقوم بتجميع كل برامج eliteالتى معها كراك فى مكان واحد


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

محمد_86 قال:


> ارجو من الجميع ان نقوم بتجميع كل برامج eliteالتى معها كراك فى مكان واحد



برامج ايليت كلها موجوده على موقع الايليت 
الاسهل لك انك تاخد الكراك بتاع البرنامج اللى انت عاوزه و من موقع الايليت تنزل النسخه التجريبيه demo و بعدين تفعلها بالكراك


----------



## corolla (17 مايو 2012)

ألف شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً
يعجز اللسان عن التعبير و الله
جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## Ihab-b (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zidaan (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ihab-b (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اوالله انا دخت عشان أجيب **** لهذا البرنامج والله اني بدعيلك من كل قلبي الله ينور طريقك في كل خطوة بجد شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Ma7ame7o (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء بركة هذة الايام العظيمة العشر من ذى الحجة 
وكل عام وانتم بخير والامة الاسلامية والعربية بخير وسعادة


----------



## Ma7ame7o (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكر انا جربت المفاتيح وشغالة 100%
ياريت refrig


----------



## Ma7ame7o (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Indoor Humidity Tools


----------



## Ma7ame7o (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوا المساعدة فى متطلبات واشتراطات HVAC for MEDICAL STORE


----------



## محمد_86 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## esameraboud (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد شرح لبرنامج elite للتكييف ضروري جدا


----------



## shahbaa (28 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور ما قصرت :28:


----------



## abdurrhaman (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------

